# Any suggestions for new construction homeowners walkthrough?



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

My home is finished and the building manager is meeting with my wife and I on Friday.

Never did one of these before, so I'm looking for some due diligence suggestions on what to do and what to ask, since responsibility will be handed off to us very soon.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hire a home inspector. They know what to look for. Ideally you hire them from the moment they started the build so they can walk the property before drywall.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

This walkthrough is meant as more of a punch-list generator. Anything from cosmetics (paint issues, overspray, drywall nail pops, etc) to windows not sealing well, handrails not tight, etc. Keep in mind, it's just to generate a punch list of repairs . How nitpicky you get depends on you. Some ppl could care less about the details while others are meticulous as [email protected]#! Try to be balanced & you'll earn goodwill with your valid points.

Other things to check out as you walk through: Interior doors shutting as expected (these can be installed without shims and only the trim nails hold them up). Exterior doors sealing well and deadbolt locking as expected. Cabinet doors & drawer hardware (esp if soft-close... sometimes they're defective). Caulking/silicone esp around countertops & glass shower doors. And again, windows sealing and locking (sometimes hardware can be out of alignment).

Home inspectors can help with the technical aspects such as minimum attic insulation, electrical issues, etc.

Congrats on the new home! You've just endured the worst time to build in! lol Supply chain & labor issues galore.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

@g-man I totally forgot that I got a phase 2 inspection already and was supposed to schedule the phase 3, so thanks for the reminder! That inspection was definitely handy!

@corneliani the walkthrough was an interesting experience. Thank you for the congrats. We had a (relatively) smooth process. We were originally supposed to close in June, so only a 2 month delay...not even a full 2 months actually!


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

This is advice after the fact but for those currently under construction: take video of your home before they dry wall. Awesome to know where all your studs, wiring and stuff is behind the walls.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

CLT49er said:


> This is advice after the fact but for those currently under construction: take video of your home before they dry wall. Awesome to know where all your studs, wiring and stuff is behind the walls.


Did that. Definitely useful!


----------



## fourseamer (5 mo ago)

Have your HVAC system tested for carbon monoxide. Bought our home last year knowing the HVAC might need replacement sooner rather than later. However, our inspector did not test for carbon monoxide. A timely visit a couple months later by our HVAC/electrician detected the CO leak. This necessitated an immediate HVAC replacement. Would have been nice to know at inspection.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hire a home inspector for every stage of the build. Also, never use a production home builder.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

learningeveryday said:


> Also, never use a production home builder.


For those (like me) who don't know why, can you explain your thoughts on this?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Being on the non-production side I'll chime in here with what I see. I don't want to interfere with @learningeveryday thoughts on this though, so forgive me for jumping in.

IMO the main differences between a production-built home and a custom/semi-custom one are (1) the attention to detail due to the SPEED of the process (90-120 days vs my 6-9 months) and (2) all the pre-planning & engineering that goes into the build before things even get started on the ground. (The choice of materials will also be a bit different but that's tied into the pre-engineering process as much as the general price points of the finished product). For ex while we typically stick-frame most houses, roofs and all, production homes tend to be more systems and truss based. This is neither good nor bad.. if anything they use less material that way.. but stick framing does offer nicer design elements that add to the aesthetics of the home (custom/tray ceilings, unique designs, exterior soft edges vs the boxy look of a production home, etc). Another factor at play is that the production system requires more of an assembly/installation crew than an artisan crew. Again, no need to have artisans do simple installs but that distinguishes between the final products. This also correlates with the quality of the finished product... contractors got these jobs because they were the lowest bidder and then have to staff accordingly. So while we use the same lumber/nails/sheetrock/etc to build as production builders (generally speaking) we can highlight and set our product apart from the competition with the detail work we include.
One caveat and admission .. in times when labor is in short supply and demand is high even the highest skilled workers are rushed and do sloppy work!! Trying to get them to come back and do punch/warranty work is impossible as they'll leave money on the table and move on to the next job vs having to come back for their last 10%. Quality of homes nowadays vs what was being built 15 years ago is night & day difference, IMO.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

learningeveryday said:


> ... Also, never use a production home builder.


You don't always have the luxury of choosing your builder if you're being selective about location or on a time schedule (ie: being relocated for work). It's one thing if you buy the lot and can hire whomever you want to build, but most new builds around here are in sub-divisions where the developer sells lots off to a production builder in phases and they aren't offered to the general public. And even though these are standard, production builds, they still take 6+ months from the start of grading to finished product.

I've observed several of the builds in my neighborhood, and it's near-criminal what they sold the house for and the quality of the materials/work that went into them. They have eliminated higher-end options like stone veneer on the exterior, simplified the kitchens, and reduced interior trim options and yet they are still selling the properties for 2x what they were getting 5 years ago. I watched a 3rd-string framing crew come in and slam my in-laws home together, requiring several re-work sessions. Basic things, like proper headers over a doorway in a load-bearing wall were overlooked. They hung damaged sheets of drywall, and not small dents, pictures, etc., I'm talking about large areas with paper torn off, busted corners, etc. and then tried to tape and paint. Then, would repair an area, paint again, repair something else nearby, tape and paint, etc. I think they painted the interior 6-7 times all said and done. :lol: My driveway (concrete), has boot prints in it. My son's window has a corner that's damaged, but not readily visible from the ground, so easy to miss. Still, someone installed it with obvious damage. I am not the original owner of my home so I had no input but I think our previous owners didn't know/care to inspect any of the work.


----------

